# Glen Hollow Cemetery 2013



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Just a simple walkthrough to share with my peeps. Thanks to everyone that helped to make my Axworthy ghost a reality.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Emma is a great prop, and you got some wonderful ground-hugging fog.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Emma is cool, love the bush monster and your fog brought great ambiance!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I loved Emma too and the creeping fog ambience. I also loved your entry way path to your house with tombstones on both sides. Nice setup!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

i like everything about your yard haunt . Emma the Axworthy is fantastic , very creepy . I have never seen one with on board audio , really raises the spook factor .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. Emma is wonderful and the spider webs look just fine.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

theundeadofnight said:


> i like everything about your yard haunt . Emma the Axworthy is fantastic , very creepy . I have never seen one with on board audio , really raises the spook factor .


^^THIS^^
Very clean set-up! Emma is perfect, as is the fog. You create a great atmosphere!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Emma is done really well - Have you tried spider wire no stretch fishing line might work better for you. really nice display


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Standing ovation!!! Love Emma, the flickering leds, the shaking bush. I like how you encourage her ("go emma go!") lol


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great looking yard haunt...! Emma is THE star of the night...not only is she really creepy, but she carries her own sound effects around with her.....Outstanding idea...thanks


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that all looked so great! I hardly know what to comment on because it all fit together so well! Great cemetery, axworthy, and fog!


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Great set up!!!


----------

